# Thinking about building a pair of towers.. need options!



## Ls1Jay (Jan 23, 2012)

Its that time of year again and my work is slowing down which leaves me with lots of time on my hands! Anyways, Im pondering the idea of building a pair of tower speakers and would like to stick with a proven design. I would like to stay around the $1000.00 area for drivers and components and build the enclosures with spare cash as I get it. This would be my first tower build, but I want something that will keep me happy for a while and am confident I could build something that would satisfy me. I'v been eyeing the Clearwave dynamic 4t's and the Statements. I really like the looks of the dynamic 4t's and I have to admit that looks are a big part of it for me, not everything but alot  ! Just wondering if there are some more proven designs with the big "I mean Business Look" that would keep me around my budget. Just for examples sake I think the klipsch rf-83 are one of the hottest looking speakers iv seen. (I own the 82's). Thanks alot for any ideas!


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

Welcome to HTS! :wave:

Is there anything you had in mind? I'm assuming that you mean a multi-driver floor stander type of arrangement. Check out:

ZDT3.5
SB12.3


----------



## Gregr (Nov 2, 2010)

I've been looking at building something using Focal drivers especially. Zalytron.com has many kit plans, drivers, crossover designs and parts. They have been supplying speaker builders for a long while. When you get to http://www.zalytron.com/ you'll have to dig a little to find speaker cabinet/box designs. For example..., look in the left column on the main page under "Kits" for the heading "Audiophile" once on the Audiophile page you will see links to box diagrams and crossover schematics highlighted in blue (maybe another color for you) for each specific speaker Kit. With a little patience you'll find some very interesting Kits and lots of top shelf parts on every page. 

You never know what you'll find for speaker deals here. Also if you have any questions these guys will talk speakers all day long with you.


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

I'm not sure of the price offhand, but I've always been interested in Jim Holtz's Statements speakers, if you have a large room to fill. I think the design looks great, and they seem to be well-liked. There's also the Mini Statement if you want to go for something a little smaller. I think they came in around $700-800 range in 2010.


----------



## Ls1Jay (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks for the welcome! Im leaning towards the Clearwave Dynamic 4T's. Those ZDT3.5's do look interesting however. One thing I did not mention is building a pair that are capable of some good output. I own the klipsch Rf-82 and as far as Im concerned, they are a hell of the speaker for the $'s invested and they can belt out some sound and Im known to crank it every once in a while. Are the ZDT 3.5's or the dynamic 4t's capable of this same output if ample power was provided? I realize it will take more watts than the rf-82's, but thats all good as long as they can get there.


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

Yeah, and multi-way speaker like a 3-way or more should be able to handle significant amounts of power more than a smaller 2- or 2.5-way. I do know that Klipsch speakers often have high sensitivity so that will help out the loudness you are used to. For either the ZDT3.5 or Dynamic 4T I think they would probably be a big upgrade over the Klipsch, and as long as you have a halfway decent amplifier you won't be disappointed. 

Sorry I don't have the time right now to look up and compare the sensitivities and impedance profiles for comparison.


----------



## SinCron (Dec 20, 2010)

I've been wanting to go this way too and the Clearwave Dynamic 4T looks amazing but I was looking at the drivers as the useable range is only down to 40hz. Is there any 2-4 woofer setup that would get me a flat response lower than that? The reason I want lower is because unless I have my front towers set to large, they don't sound right and I have the crossover set to 50hz (subwoofer is in "Plus" mode on my Pioneer so that lets me share with the sub if anything is set it large) and I noticed they bottomed out while watching Kick and listening to King Crimson's Level Five.


----------



## 134LRS (Jun 3, 2012)

I have the 4T's and 4cc. They are incredible. Jed is awesome to work with and even though he pulled his DIY designs off his website (he now has his own line of high end audio) to push his new product lines, he continues to help the DIY enthusiasts via "word of mouth." 

I too was ready to pull the trigger on the statements, but am more than happy with my decision to go with the clearwave designs. I have heard the statements before and they are amazing. However, they do require a LOT of breathing room. I myself use my system for mostly HT and I believe this to be where the 4t/4cc design trumps the statements. If I was a 2 channel audio guy the statements would hands down be what I'd own. 

In summary, they both are an unreal bang for your buck but each shines over the other in a different way. If you need any info or pics let me know. 

Hopes this helped. 

~Bill


----------

